# inshore slam fest 7/17 & 7/18



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice, wish I could find a flounder.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice see persistence pays off in the end


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice....got two of the flatties today myself.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice catching Mark. It was tough going down this way. Lots of short trout, but the reds just wouldn't eat.


----------



## timgtech (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice lookin fish!

I drove down to the boat ramp today for an oil change! http://www.microskiff.com/yabbfiles/Templates/Forum/default/tongue.gif

Hey take a picture of your camera mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

in that 5th pic, thats a stradic ci4 right??


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> in that 5th pic, thats a stradic ci4 right??


 yes sir it sure is  best freakin' reel i've used to date and teamed up with a matching shimano cumara rod it's super light and so sensitive you can feel the fish *looking* at the bait   ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

more like a GRAND slam -bravo again -your a fishn machine 
-anytide


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > in that 5th pic, thats a stradic ci4 right??
> 
> 
> yes sir it sure is   best freakin' reel i've used to date and teamed up with a matching shimano cumara rod it's super light and so sensitive  you can feel the fish  *looking* at the bait     ;D


 ;D ;D what size is that?? the 2500


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > in that 5th pic, thats a stradic ci4 right??
> >
> >
> > yes sir it sure is   best freakin' reel i've used to date and teamed up with a matching shimano cumara rod it's super light and so sensitive  you can feel the fish  *looking* at the bait     ;D
> ...


 yep i have 2 2500 one on a 7'2" med. hvy cumara rod and the other on a 6'8" med hvy cumara rod   i'm so impressed i'm gonna pic up a ci4 1000 and put it on a 6'8" med action cumara for lighter  fishin' duties     of all the rod/reel combos i own  these are my favorite and feel i can handle anything the inshore scene can throw at me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > > > in that 5th pic, thats a stradic ci4 right??
> > >
> > >
> > > yes sir it sure is   best freakin' reel i've used to date and teamed up with a matching shimano cumara rod it's super light and so sensitive  you can feel the fish  *looking* at the bait     ;D
> ...


Ya I was thinking about picking up one of those l when I went looking at bass pro. But I saw that the biggest one was only a 2500. And I didn't know how good its do on the bigger reds and snook. But hey now I know ima have to pick me one up.  thanks for the info


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[/quote]
Ya I was thinking about picking up one of those l when I went looking at bass pro. But I saw that the biggest one was only a 2500. And I didn't know how good its do on the bigger reds and snook. But hey now I know ima have to pick me one up.  thanks for the info[/quote]

a solution to your delima might be on the way 

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/shimano/new-2011-shimano-reels


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Ya I was thinking about picking up one of those l when I went looking at bass pro. But I saw that the biggest one was only a 2500. And I didn't know how good its do on the bigger reds and snook. But hey now I know ima have to pick me one up.  thanks for the info[/quote]

a solution to your delima might be on the way 

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/shimano/new-2011-shimano-reels[/quote]
Awsome!! Thanks man. Ya after bass pro I have been looking online and trying to find a bigger one cause they look like a awsome reel. The 2500 I held at bass pro was very light and smooth but I didn't know anybody to ask how they did. Now I'm getting one for sure lol I wanna check out the 3000.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Ya I was thinking about picking up one of those l when I went looking at bass pro. But I saw that the biggest one was only a 2500. And I didn't know how good its do on the bigger reds and snook. But hey now I know ima have to pick me one up.  thanks for the info


 a solution to your delima might be on the way 

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/shimano/new-2011-shimano-reels[/quote]
Awsome!! Thanks man. Ya after bass pro I have been looking online and trying to find a bigger one cause they look like a awsome reel. The 2500 I held at bass pro was very light and smooth but I didn't know anybody to ask how they did. Now I'm getting one for sure lol I wanna check out the 3000.[/quote]

yeah i got a few guys up here, one of which is a full time guide that have them and they were pretty happy so thats all it took for me to pony up the cash for one then two    where else you gonna find a reel in this size that weighs 7 oz's ? only other one i know of is the stella and that suckers over $600   we'll see how the ci4 holds up, lord knows i'm putting it thru the paces so if it will hold up to me it should be a excellent for the money  ;D not to mention i get $30 off suggested retail of $199    [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> > Ya I was thinking about picking up one of those l when I went looking at bass pro. But I saw that the biggest one was only a 2500. And I didn't know how good its do on the bigger reds and snook. But hey now I know ima have to pick me one up.  thanks for the info
> 
> 
> a solution to your delima might be on the way
> ...


Awsome!! Thanks man. Ya after bass pro I have been looking online and trying to find a bigger one cause they look like a awsome reel. The 2500 I held at bass pro was very light and smooth but I didn't know anybody to ask how they did. Now I'm getting one for sure lol I wanna check out the 3000.[/quote]

yeah i got a few guys up here, one of which is a full time guide that have them and they were pretty happy so thats all it took for me to pony up the cash for one then two    where else you gonna find a reel in this size that weighs 7 oz's ? only other one i know of is the stella and that suckers over $600   we'll see how the ci4 holds up, lord knows i'm putting it thru the paces so if it will hold up to me it should be a excellent for the money  ;D not to mention i get $30 off suggested retail of $199    [smiley=1-biggrin.gif][/quote]
Lucky! Ya stellas are a little pricey but your getting a very good reel and a life time warrenty. I have used stellas and I love them but trying to come up with $600 is the hard part lol. I was looking at the sustains, which seem to be a awsome reel. And I can get one of them right now for $210 which Is a very good price with retail being $270. So I'm still debating wether it being a stradic ci4 or a sustain. I got a brand new asr series all star rod 7ft medium action rod that I want to put the reel on. So I'm seeing what I can come up with. :/


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Once again (or should I say twice again) you've torn em up!  Ever think about going pro?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Wow! Once again (or should I say twice again) you've torn em up!  Ever think about going pro?


 thanks for the props man but in staying "semi pro"  if i go pro then it becomes a job and the fun goes right out the window


----------

